# All That Twist > Image Corner >  The Great Leader>>Quaid-e-Azam<<

## S0nu

[highlight=darkgreen:a6a39d3cc5]Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jannah[/highlight:a6a39d3cc5]




The Barrister




Jinnah's Father


Jinnah's Wife (Mrs.Ruttenbai Jinnah)


Quaid's brother Ahmed Ali with Wife


With Fatima Jinnah


Jinnah in familydress December(1896)


Quaid with daughter, Dina


With Fatima jinnah & Daughter, Dina


Relaxing in the garden


Horse-riding during a holiday


Playing billiards


Enjoying a lake scene


[highlight=darkgreen:a6a39d3cc5]The Last Journey[/highlight:a6a39d3cc5]

The Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah , who changed the destiny of the Muslims of the South-Asia Subcontinent, breathed his last on 11 September, 1948

The Quaid-i-Millat Liaquat Ali Khan stands beside the Janaza of the Quaid-i-Azam. The huge crowd of mourners can be seen in the background


Fatima Jinnah and Quaid's daughter Dina (extreme left) weep as the body of the Quaid is being lowered in the grave


Rose petals are being showered on the Quaid's grave

----------


## unexpected

Nice pix 

Thanx 4 sharing

----------


## S0nu

> Nice pix 
> 
> Thanx 4 sharing


u r welcome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

Nice sharing Sonu  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

zabardast post ki hai aap ne- mashaAllah.
nice work :up;

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## S0nu

Thanxxx miss fairy n rahen :givefl;

----------

